# Podcast's in your Ipod



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 15, 2009)

I just recently was given an Ipodand am thrilled for the ability to recieve good reformed Podcasts,I was wondering which Pocasts the PBers are subscribing to,I noticed the Podcast links section of the forum and found a whole bunch of other good ones.I will put a list of ones that I found a little later


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 15, 2009)

Dr. Joel Beeke sermons
Dr. R. C. Sproul 
Paul Washer sermons
Covenant Radio
White Horse Inn
Wretched


----------



## caoclan (Apr 15, 2009)

glorifyinggodinwv said:


> Dr. Joel Beeke sermons
> Dr. R. C. Sproul
> Paul Washer sermons
> Covenant Radio
> ...



, plus:
The Narrow Mind 
The Two Kingdoms Podcast (new) 
Desiring God
Albert Mohler Program
First Presbyterian Jackson, MS (Ligon Duncan & Derek Thomas)
Christ Fellowship Baptist (Steve Lawson)
Capitol Hill Baptist Church (Mark Dever)
ESV Chronological Reading Guide (Daily bible readings from the ESV)
Grace to You (John MacArthur)
Reformed Forum
First Presbyterian Columbia, SC (Sinclar Ferguson)
Reformed Theological Seminary & Covenant Theological Seminary courses (on ITunes U)


----------



## Idelette (Apr 15, 2009)

In addition to several above, I also subscribe to:

Iain Murray
Alistair Begg 
Joseph Pipa Jr.
Joe Morecraft


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 15, 2009)

The White Horse Inn, w/o fail. I don't upload it to my Ipod; I usually burn a CD or listen to it on my computer.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 16, 2009)

Desiring God, Reformed Forum, Mars Hill Church: Mark Driscoll Audio, and White Horse Inn are the podcasts that interest me right now. I was also subscribed to Ligonier, Truth for Life, and Paul Washer.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 16, 2009)

Allister Begg
Paul Washer
George Grant
Sinclair Ferguson (not a PodCast)
John Piper
Nicene Council
TIME in the Word (Jonathan Hunt and Phillip Way)
White Horse Inn
The Itinerant Angler
Joe Moorecraft (not a PodCast)

And more . . .


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 16, 2009)

Desiring God audio
Ask Pastor John(Piper)
Ligonier
Renewing your mind
White Horse Inn
Park St. Church (Boston)
Lakeville community Church (massachusetts)
Powerline Serious Bible Study (Dr.Albert Mohler)
The Albert Mohler Show
The Dividing Line (James White)
Knowing The Truth (Kevin Boling)
Iron Sharpens Iron
Dr Russell Moore's Bible Study (Southern Seminary)
Southern Seminary (Chapel Messages)
Christ Fellowship Baptist Church (Dr. Steven Lawson)
Mars Hill Seattle (Mark Driscoll)
Living Grace (Dr. Martin Lloyd Jones)
Dr Joel Beeke (sermons)
Heritage Netherlands Reformed Church (Dr Joel Beeke)
Capitol Hill Baptist Church (Mark Dever)
Tenth Presbyterian (Philadelphia-Dr. Philip Ryken)
Redeemer Presbyterian (NYC-Dr Tim Keller)
Resurgence
Acts 29
Grace Community Baptist (Rhode Island)
The Gospel Coalition (Joshua Harris,C.J Mahaney,etc)
Grace to you (Pulpit Podcast)
Grace to you (Radio Program)
The Active Word (for my wife)
Calvary Chapel Boise (Bob Caldwell)
First Baptist of Boynton Beach (Mark Kieler)
Truth For Life (Alistair Begg)
Messages from Westminster Theological Seminary
The Fellowship Church (Easton Mass.)
Covenant Life Church (Joshua Harris)
The Village Church (Matt Chandler)

What I need is the time to listen to all of them,There are some gems in the bunch though,and Many of these I would recommend for the Podcast Links link in this forum but I do not have the tech savvy on how to add them


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 16, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Desiring God audio
> Ask Pastor John(Piper)
> Ligonier
> Renewing your mind
> ...


 
Dude, you would need a couple years (or at least an uninterrupted week) to listen to all that. Do you download all that stuff to your iPod?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes I do and it's only a 4 Gig I pod if I can listen to 10 messages a week I'm having a good week and anytime I get a desire to hear one of those ministries I can check it out,I also like to put one of those old-timer mono earphones in my ear when I sleep not that It helps me learn as I sleep but it's just nice to fall asleep with and wake up to (If it stays in)

Sometimes the teaching is too good and I cant fall asleep which isnt good but anyway my fave thing to do is listen to sermons,and now that I have the Ipod it's so much easier to do rather than just a disc style MP3,I have a heart for this and was in the media/tape/cd ministry in my old church and hope to serve here if called in my new one


----------

